# Sicherheitslücke bei Blizzardspielen



## Bösemuhkuh (24. Januar 2018)

Guten Morgen,

 

vielleicht ist es ja den meisten schon bekannt, nur leider habe ich auf der Seite wo ja soviel von Blizzard kommt noch nichts darüber gelesen (klar ist ja Negativ),

das traurige daran ist ja das Blizzard die Lücke erst schließen will nachdem der Entdecker das öffentlich macht 

 

zu den Berichten:

https://derstandard.at/2000072835431/Millionen-Rechner-verwundbar-Forscher-deckt-Luecke-in-allen-Blizzard-Games?ref=rec

 

http://winfuture.de/news,101609.html

 

angeblich hat wird es demnächst gefixt,

 

lg MUHKUH


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Januar 2018)

Ich vermute mal, dass man noch keinen Tweet oder Reddit-Post dazu gefunden hat.


----------

